# Marathon in Saalhausen



## Deleted 83484 (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo, wer ist da schonmal mitgefahren und kann etwas über die Organisation und die Strecke berichten !?!?!? 



www.mtb-sharkattack.net


----------



## BAO-Teamfahrer (10. Mai 2007)

Bin letztes Jahr dabei gewesen und muss sagen, dass die Strecke sehr anstrengend ist. 1600hm auf glaub ich 55km ist hier mehr als normal. Bergab kann man sich nie ausruhen, da dauernd rillen, bodenwellen und sonstige ruppige sachen im weg sind. Die Anstiege sind verhältnismäßig lang und man fährt unten auch teile der cc-strecke.
Organisation ist super. Start leider sehr früh  Dusche direkt beim Ziel, genug Verpflegungsstationen. Der Start führt erst ein paar km in der Geraden über Straße & Schotter, sodass sich das Feld langsam sortiert. Trotzdem gibts wie immer genug idioten, die sich nach vorne stellen und dann am ersten Anstieg nerven und im weg sind... 
Saalhausen ist top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scandium 500 (12. Mai 2007)

Kann man die Organisation mit der vom SKS- Marathon vergleichen? Wieviel Starter waren es letztes Jahr?


----------



## Marc B (19. Mai 2007)

die organisation war top und wurde von allen seiten gelobt. es war ein richtiges feel-good-event und dieses jahr will ich wieder dabei sein


----------



## AsB (24. Mai 2007)

muss mich leider outen  Möchte mal ne schnelle Runde proben  

gibbet auch nen Höhenprofil von der *kurzen *Stecke ?

AsB


----------



## Näthinator (24. Mai 2007)

Auf der Internetseite findest Du das Höhenprofil


----------



## AsB (24. Mai 2007)

Danke Dir für den Hinweis, dass das Profil nun auf der offiziellen Page online ist. Zur Zeit meiner Anmeldung gab es dieses leider nicht. Nun kann es losgehen  
AsB


----------



## DK Henning (25. Mai 2007)

kleiner Tipp: Das Höhenprofil stimmt nicht 100%ig.

Bei der 30er Runde sollte alles seine Richtigkeit haben. Jedoch für die große Runde wird noch schwer an der Strecke gefeilt, da noch nicht alle Sturmschäden beseitig wurden und bis zum Rennwochenende nicht freigegeben werden. Denke 20% werden neu sein, wobei das neue Höhenprofil umgehend online sein wird, wenn die Strecke fest steht.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (9. Juni 2007)

fängt ja echt früh an ( 10 Uhr Star) das heisst für mich: um halb sieben losdüsen ;-((
Wie ist es denn mit der Starnummernausgabe??? Findet man die schnell ??


----------



## sedum (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
es ist alles ganz einfach in Saalhausen, bis auf die Strecke.
Organisation top, lange schwere Anstiege oft in voller Sonne, ruppige Abfahrten mit Ableitern und Rillen. Zudem kommt der Umstand das hier bei uns im Sauerland die Wege sehr in Mitleidenschaftgezogen wurden durch die Abfukr des Kyrill - Holzes.
Startnummernausgabe im Start - und Zielbereich, alles sehr familiär, hilfsbereites Orga-Team, bestehend aus Aktiven!
Wir sehen uns!
Viele Grüße
Hermann


----------



## Marc B (10. Juni 2007)

bis wieviel uhr kann man sich morgens nachmelden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sedum (10. Juni 2007)

30 Minuten vor Start!


----------



## Marc B (10. Juni 2007)

was ist deine quelle?
als ich gerade nach der startzeit gucken wollte, stand da die nachmeldung wäre bis 1 stunde vor dem start möglich


----------



## Der Yeti (10. Juni 2007)

mich würde vorwiegend 2 dinge interessieren: Wie kann ich es handhaben, mit der Unterschrif meiner Eltern???Leider bin ich noch nicht 18 und meine Eltern kommen dieses WE nicht mit.

Soll ich eine schriftliche Erklärung mit bringen????

2.te Frage:
Morgen ist ja Meldeschluss. Reicht es dann wenn ich mich morgen nachmittag anmelde, und das geld dann am dienstag ankommt???

oder müsste das geld schon morgen auf dem konto sein, und ich muss eine nachmeldegebühr zahlen???

Vielen Dank


----------



## sedum (10. Juni 2007)

Speedfire schrieb:


> was ist deine quelle?
> als ich gerade nach der startzeit gucken wollte, stand da die nachmeldung wäre bis 1 stunde vor dem start möglich



Erfahrungswerte meiner dritten Teilnahme.
Gruß
Hermann
Wer allerdings 30 M vorher nix besseres zu tun hat?


----------



## Der Yeti (11. Juni 2007)

so habe mcih gestern für den 3ten Lauf des NRW-Cups angemeldet, und bräuchte mal eine kleine Einschätzung der Streckenbeschaffenheit, sowie eine Angabe zum Profil.
Auf der HP habe ich im Gegensatz zu Haltern nichts dergleichen gefunden.


----------



## sedum (11. Juni 2007)

Hallol, NRW Marathon Cup oder was? Wenn dem so ist, dann ist Saalhausen erst der zweite Lauf:

1. Sundern
2. Saalhausen
3. Nordenau
4. Grafschaft
5. Langeberg

Vier Rennen mußt du fahren, bei fünf Teilnahmen gibt es ein Streichergebnis.

Profil Saalhausen wurde beschrieben, oder brauchst du näheres?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (11. Juni 2007)

Nein nicht NRW-Marathon Cup, sondern für den IXS-NRW-CUP.
Der erste Lauf war in Solingen, der zweite Lauf war gestern in Haltern, der dritte ist am Sonntag morgen um 8:30 Uhr(Saalhausen), der vierte ist dann in Wickede, und das Finale ist in Schmallenberg!!!

Ich hätte gerne eine Beschreibung der CC-Strecke, die obrige bezog sich ja auf den Marathon!


----------



## Ollek (11. Juni 2007)

Hi fahr auch am Smatsga mit. Kann man die Strecke etwa mit Willingen vergleichen (kurzer Teil!)???


----------



## sedum (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo, von der Fahrtechnik vielleicht, Willingen ist ja extrem leicht zu fahren (1. Runde).
Allerdings hat es hier stark geregnet, die Wege werden mehr Rinnen haben als sonst,loses Material, Kurven im bergab - Bereich, lange und steile Anstiege.
Saalhausen ist schwer, aber schön. Asphaltanteil gering, Waldwege 90%, kurze Trails von CC - Strecke mit einem Downhill (tracto) der es in sich hat mit anschließender 180° Spitzkehre.
Schlamm wirds geben! Dafür sorgte Kyrill.
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## Ollek (11. Juni 2007)

Danke für die Info!
Hört sich schonmal nicht schlecht an mit den CC-Teilstücken...
Hoffe nur das es nicht wieder Fahrer gibt die bei jeder kleinigkeit absteigen, aschieben und auf dem Downhill alles riskieren.... 
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Der Yeti (11. Juni 2007)

wie ist es wirklich so schlammig bei euch???
hoffe das gibt sich noch bis samstag in bissl, kann man denn nun schon konkrete angaben zur cc-strecke machen


----------



## 4XRacerPB (11. Juni 2007)

muddy mary oder nobby nic???
naja werd auch mitfahren wieder mit kuh auf dem helm...


----------



## Der Yeti (11. Juni 2007)

ach wat muddy mary , ich werde wohl conti speedking fahren.
kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die strecke durchweg schlammig ist.
ansonsten halt nobbies


----------



## sedum (11. Juni 2007)

Nobbys würde ich schon anraten. Oder Albert! Mit  Speedking hast du dir was vorgenommen, vor allem bergab. Viel Erfolg euch allen!


----------



## Der Yeti (12. Juni 2007)

hmm, also ist es definitiv so, dass bei euch die cc-strecke so matschig ist??
Könntest du evtl. mal bilder einzelner abschnitte reinstellen??
das wäre super


----------



## Wave (12. Juni 2007)

hallo! komme gerade aus Saalhausen und bin die 55km Marathon-Runde (und somit auch große teile der CC-strecke) abgefahren. Es ist feucht aber nicht matschig. Heute ging mit Racing-Ralphs alles super zu fahren. Werde am WE allerdings vorne den NN aufziehen da einige sehr schnell zu fahrende Kurven vorhanden sind.
Zur Marathonrunde: heftigst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (12. Juni 2007)

danke lieber wave, endlich mal was handfestes
würdest du sagen, dass man mit speedkings fahren kann, also so ungefähr auf haltern-niveau???
da war es ja auch feucht!
es soll ja sonntag, soweit man das jetzt schon sagen kann trocken werden, mit sonnigen abschnitten, dann würde es nochmal zusätzlich abtrocknen
würde jetzt erst mal die these aufstellen, dass wenn man rr's fahren kann, man auch speedkings fahren kann.
würde dann vorne ggf. auch einen nobby aufziehen, sofern du das als sinnvoll erachtest
hinten würde ich dann aber speedking lassen.


----------



## Peter88 (13. Juni 2007)

Wie hoch ist den die Nachmeldegebühr beim MA?


----------



## Marc B (13. Juni 2007)

hoffentlich hält das wetter bis samstag mittag also ich halte mich dann mal an die ansage dass man sich eine halbe stunde vorm start nachmelden kann, komme nämlich morgens mit der bahn. cya


----------



## Wave (13. Juni 2007)

die melden hier im sauerland morgen und übermorgen leider schlechtes wetter....rest kannst du dir denken, yeti! werde aber samstag in saalhausen sein und die strecke unter die stollen nehmen und gegen abend ein fazit abgeben


----------



## Der Yeti (13. Juni 2007)

jau das wäre super vondem schlechten wetter morgenund darauf den tag habe ich auch schon gehört
daüfr soll es sonntag richtig schön werden.
im übrigen werde ich erstmal speedkings drauf lassen, und einen satz nobbies mitnehmen, dann werde ich die strecke abfahren, und entscheiden welchen reifen ich nehme.
aber wenn du samstag abend ein fazit deines rennens, und der beschaffenheiten der strecke reinstellen könntest, würde mich das sehr glücklich stimmen


----------



## 4XRacerPB (13. Juni 2007)

so nen mist gibts da in der nähe irgendein ordentlichen radladen????hab meine matschreifen vergessen und bin noch im trainingslager...


----------



## Marc B (13. Juni 2007)

ach wo hier gerade ein paar locals fragen beantworten: wie lange dauert es, wenn man von altenhundem (bahnhof), locker lässig nach saalhausen radelt (alternative zu busfahrt oder zu weit)?


----------



## Der Yeti (13. Juni 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> so nen mist gibts da in der nähe irgendein ordentlichen radladen????hab meine matschreifen vergessen und bin noch im trainingslager...



hast du nicht mitgelesen, oder möchtest du beim rennen einen hinteren platz belegen?


----------



## Peter88 (13. Juni 2007)

QUOTE=Peter88;3786798]Wie hoch ist den die Nachmeldegebühr beim MA?[/QUOTE]

Hä??
Konnte auf der Seite des Veranstalters nicht finden.
BITTE HELFEN  !

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## general-easy (13. Juni 2007)

5 â¬

(soweit ich weiÃ!?)


----------



## Racer09 (13. Juni 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> jau das wäre super vondem schlechten wetter morgenund darauf den tag habe ich auch schon gehört
> daüfr soll es sonntag richtig schön werden.
> im übrigen werde ich erstmal speedkings drauf lassen, und einen satz nobbies mitnehmen, dann werde ich die strecke abfahren, und entscheiden welchen reifen ich nehme.
> aber wenn du samstag abend ein fazit deines rennens, und der beschaffenheiten der strecke reinstellen könntest, würde mich das sehr glücklich stimmen



Zum Thema Speedkings... Bin die bei uns in Solingen vorne und hinten gefahren (Liz. Herren) und wir hatten ja Matsch vom feinsten. Würd mir da nicht so den Kopf um den Reifen machen, ist ja nichtso, als ob der SK im Matsch ein Totalausfall ist, nur ab nem gewissen Maß von Matsche (zähe Pappe mit Wurzeln usw.) würd ich lieber NN oder Maxxis Medusa fahren. Werd ihn wohl auch am Sonntag fahren, befürchte mal das ich meine Flywheigts nicht wie in Haltern fahren kann (da waren die Flywheigts absolut perfekt, schnell und 1A Grip).


----------



## xc-mtb (14. Juni 2007)

Bin in Haltern hinten Tufo C XC1 und SK gefahren, das ging super.

Letztes Jahr war die XC-Strecke in Saalhausen staubtrocken. Wo ist denn da jetzt wohl Matsch? Das waren doch nur Waldwege und Nadelwaldabfahrten und halt Schotter.
Hatte eigentlich gedacht vorne und hinten die Tufos zu fahren. (Ich werd wohl ne Kollektion mitbringen müssen um dan vor Ort auszuwählen.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## DK Henning (14. Juni 2007)

Speedfire schrieb:


> ach wo hier gerade ein paar locals fragen beantworten: wie lange dauert es, wenn man von altenhundem (bahnhof), locker lässig nach saalhausen radelt (alternative zu busfahrt oder zu weit)?




"locker lässig" sollt man mit ca. 20-25 min rechnen. ist quasi tellerflach vom bhf. altenhundem rauf nach saalhausen, dennoch läuft der Rückweg deutlich besser. wenn du aus dem bhf. raus kommst, die hauptstraße links und dann nach ca. 250 - 300m an der 2. ampel (direkt vor der brücke) rechts richtung schmallenberg + winterberg. und schon kommt man nach saalhausen. bustechnisch kannst du dir abschminken, die bist hier auf dem land.


----------



## DK Henning (14. Juni 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Speedkings... Bin die bei uns in Solingen vorne und hinten gefahren (Liz. Herren) und wir hatten ja Matsch vom feinsten. Würd mir da nicht so den Kopf um den Reifen machen, ist ja nichtso, als ob der SK im Matsch ein Totalausfall ist, nur ab nem gewissen Maß von Matsche (zähe Pappe mit Wurzeln usw.) würd ich lieber NN oder Maxxis Medusa fahren.



werde zwar nicht am start sein, dennoch hab ich mir die strecke vor 2 wochen angeguckt. der 1. Downhill (Sparkassendownhill?) war noch mit 2 - 3 bäumen versperrt aber der 2. Downhill (Tractodownhill) war frei. gerade im unteren bereich des tractodownhills lagen viele wurzeln frei wo ich damals schon bei sonnenschein dachte, "hoffentlich regnet es am rennwochenende nicht".



xc-mtb schrieb:


> Bin in Haltern hinten Tufo C XC1 und SK gefahren, das ging super.
> Letztes Jahr war die XC-Strecke in Saalhausen staubtrocken. Wo ist denn da jetzt wohl Matsch? Das waren doch nur Waldwege und Nadelwaldabfahrten und halt Schotter.



war zwar wie bereits erwähnt im trockenen da, jedoch wird gerade der tractodownhill die schlüsselstelle in der reifenfrage sein. der rest ist wie du schon richtig in errinnerung hast gut "asphaltiert ". zudem kann ich nicht sagen, wie sehr die anhaltenden waldarbeiten nach kyrill der strecke zugesetz haben.


----------



## Ollek (14. Juni 2007)

Hi...also ich werde am Samstag den neuen Mountain King fahren in 2.2"...ich kann nur sagen wenig Rollwiederstand,leicht und verdammt viel Grip
Naja man halt nichts gegens Wetter machen, da hilft nur ordentlich in die Pedale treten
Gruß Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (14. Juni 2007)

weiß schon jemad etwas über die einfahrmöglichkeiten, also wie die das gelegt haben im vergleich zu haltern, und ob es vor dem start noch eine einführungsrunde geben wird, was ja in haltern kurzfristig abgesagt wurde.
dann könnte ich mir nämlich nur die verhältnisse angucken, und müsste ggf. nicht die gesamte strecke inspizieren.


----------



## Marc B (14. Juni 2007)

DK Henning schrieb:


> bustechnisch kannst du dir abschminken, die bist hier auf dem land.



och, das passt schon, hab' die verbindung schon abgecheckt. kann mich dann also spontan entscheiden


----------



## 4XRacerPB (14. Juni 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> hast du nicht mitgelesen, oder möchtest du beim rennen einen hinteren platz belegen?


nix da muss doch meine top 10 platzierung vom sks marathon bestätigen....


----------



## Der Yeti (15. Juni 2007)

wenn du meinst, dass es sinn macht ohne vorhandenen matsch mit matschreifen zu fahren, freue ich mich jetzt schon auf dein verdutztes gesicht.


----------



## Der Yeti (15. Juni 2007)

soooo, da es nur noch ein bzw- zwei tage bis zum wettkampf sind, wünsch ich schon mal allen die an den start gehen viel spaß, und sportlichen erfolg

Gruß Yeti


----------



## Deleted 83484 (15. Juni 2007)

... da schliesse ich mich gerne an:

ein Pannen- und Unfallfreies Wochenende !!!!!!!!


----------



## Der Yeti (16. Juni 2007)

und leute wie war das rennen???
alles gut verlaufen??
wie waren die bedingungen, sprich das wetter???

gruß alex


----------



## sedum (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
bin gerade zurück, mittlere Runde in 2:59 Std. für son schweren Kerl wie mich ok, Strecke ok, Wege oft nass und rutschig, viel kaputt durch Kyrill links und rechts, lange Anstiege, bergab kaum Zeit zum erholen. Insgesamt gute Stimmung im Feld, nette Atmosphäre, leider fehlte der Tracto Downhill, weshalb ich mich vorher fürs Fully entschieden hatte, sah einige Platten, zweimal viel mir Speedking auf, für RR wars nach Aussage einige grenzwertig, NN bestens, ebenso MK von Conti.
Viel Spass allen morgen!
Hermann


----------



## Der Yeti (16. Juni 2007)

wieso fehlte der tracto dh?? wird der morgen auch fehlen, weil nicht befahrbar??

ich hoffe es trocknet die nacht noch ab, hmm nn bestens???
dann werde ich wohl meine speekdings abmontieren, oder meinst du bis morgen(kein regen soll es ja geben) ist ein speedking fahrbar??????


----------



## Ollek (16. Juni 2007)

Hi bin gerade auch wieder gekommen bin in der Gesamtwertung 130., in meiner Altersklasse noch keine Ahnung Aber die gut 3 Std. sind nich das ware.Dazu muss ich sagen ich hatte 2 Platten und hab noch jmd. geholfen der schwer gestürzt is.... Helm gebrochen und meiner Meinung nach Schlüssbein durch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (16. Juni 2007)

yeti, fahr nobby nic wenn du sicher sein willst. Speedking wird wohl gehen aber nicht das wahre sein!


----------



## Marc B (16. Juni 2007)

Hi 

es war wieder ein ziemlicher spass heute, nur schade dass der eine downhill gefehlt hat. mit meinem 20kg freerider hab' ich die 33er runde unter die stollen genommen zusammen mit einer bekannten. hab' dann viel gewartet aber wir waren trotzdem 25min eher im ziel als letztes mal. am wegesrand der ersten abfahrt sahen wir im vorbei fahren eine bikerin mit offenem armbruch. hoffentlich ist es kein komplizierter bruch und sie kann bald wieder fahren.
die stimmung an der strecke hat mir wieder gefallen, alles in einem also wieder eine schöne veranstaltung


----------



## Der Yeti (16. Juni 2007)

ohh cooles feedback, die spannung steigt bei mir auch so langsam:freu:
werde erstmal speedkings druf lassen, und nobbies ggf. nach der besichtigung aufziehen


----------



## Ollek (16. Juni 2007)

Offener Armbruch hört sich auch böse an....
Hoffen wir mal das alles gut geht.


----------



## Wave (16. Juni 2007)

war aber auch ziemlich oft der krankenwagen unterwegs, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## pseudosportler (16. Juni 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> ohh cooles feedback, die spannung steigt bei mir auch so langsam:freu:
> werde erstmal speedkings druf lassen, und nobbies ggf. nach der besichtigung aufziehen



Nur mal zur Info, bin gegen 16:00 dort abgehauen, hat vorher noch ein paar kräftige Schauer gegeben, auch auf der Rückfahrt hast 3 mal wie aus Kübel gegossen.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Marc B (16. Juni 2007)

als ich fuhr schien noch die sonne hatten da echt glück. die riesen truppe an marathon läufern war ja auch ein hit


----------



## Deleted 83484 (16. Juni 2007)

@speedfire.....bist Du der mit der silbernen Rohloff ????
Hut ab...mit dem Rad solch eine Strecke zu "bezwingen" Respekt !!!!

Apropos Respekt: muss sagen: Super-Veranstaltung !!!!!!
Lange steile Anstiege....rasante Abfahrten......das Wetter war uns Marathonisti sehr gnädig gesonnen.
Insgesamt verhältnismässig anstrengend !( für mich...125 kg !!)
Organisation und Streckenausschilderung einwandfrei.
Nächstes Jahr SICHER wieder !!!!! 

Direkter Vergleich zu Plettenberg: P-Weg nicht so lange steile Anstiege, weniger technische Passagen
 Direkter Vergleich zu Wetter: Wetter mehr kurz auf und ab, kein Rythmus möglich, mehr technische Passagen 

Im Ziel angekommen hat es ab und zu etwas geregnet....auf der Heimfahrt geschüttet wie aus Kübeln !!!! 
Ob es in Saalhausen auch noch so doll geregnet hat weiss ich aber nicht.

Fazit:
Saalhausen=TOP !!!!!!

So: nächster Termin: 21. Juli in Wetter an der Ruhr !!! 
www.ruhrbike-festival.de


----------



## Wave (16. Juni 2007)

zur info: hier 30km von saalhausen entfernt schüttet es seit gut einer stunde ununterbrochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (16. Juni 2007)

@grunzi: am anfang war meine rohloff silber - bis ich sie dann nachher vom schlamm befreit habe war sie jedoch mehr matsch-braun 
mich wundert's auch a bissl, dass man mit so einem bike (20kg, schwere laufräder und dirtbikeparts) gut die berge hochkommt, in den magazin tests memmen die immer so rum bei freeride-bike-tests. 
die anstiege waren echt knackig, am anstieg vor der letzten verpflegung musste ich leiden, war zuvor falsch abgebogen und hatte dann einen kleinen-hungerast (banane auf dem weg aus der tasche gefallen). aber nach einem kleinen festmahl ging es wieder. waren dann sogar 25 minuten schneller als im vorjahr, wo ja wm-sommer wetter herrschte

wie ist es dir denn so ergangen, warst du allein unterwegs oder auch mit einem oder mehreren fahrpartnern? 

wegen den nächsten terminen, hier welche aus meinem kalender, bei denen ich es in erwägung ziehe mit zu fahren (vielleicht auch mal mit leichterem bike):
*
28. Juli 2007* Nordenau-Marathon http://www.skiclub-nordenau.de/index1.htm

*25. August 2007* :    "Ghost-Sauerland-Marathon" im sauerländischen Grafschaft. Angeboten werden drei Distanzen über 45, 65 oder 115 Kilometer.
Informationen unter: www.mtb-grafschaft.de

*8. September 2007* der Vulkanbike Eifel-Marathon mit Streckenalternativen über 85 Kilometer (2000 hm), 60 Kilometer (1300 hm) und 38 Kilometer (900 hm). Vorgesehen ist eine Auswahl der besten Strecken der vergangenen Jahre. 
www.vulkanbike.de
*
07.10.2007* 6.Langenberg-Marathon in Bruchhausen

ps: die strecke an der ruhr hat mehr technische passagen oder andersrum?


----------



## Deleted 83484 (16. Juni 2007)

ja, in Wetter ist es technisch anspruchsvoller !!

Habe es ganz gut überstanden, waren zu viert...ich war ( natürlich) das Schlusslicht......aber hauptsache unfall- und defektfrei durchgekommen ;-))

Werde heute sehr gut schlafen können ;-))


----------



## Marc B (16. Juni 2007)

Hatte jetzt irgendwie "wetter" mit DEM Wetter verdreht 

hattest du ein IBC trikot an? Hab' da mehrere von gesehen, da weiss man ja direkt, dass sie auch im forum sind


----------



## Wave (16. Juni 2007)

mein reden !  ich wäre für usernamen auf den ibc-trikots....


----------



## Deleted 83484 (17. Juni 2007)

Speedfire schrieb:


> Hatte jetzt irgendwie "wetter" mit DEM Wetter verdreht
> 
> hattest du ein IBC trikot an? Hab' da mehrere von gesehen, da weiss man ja direkt, dass sie auch im forum sind



Nein, hatte aber Hühnerbeine am Helm ;-))


----------



## Marc B (17. Juni 2007)

dann weiss ich wer du warst  hab' das da auf dem helm zwar nicht als hühnerbeine identifiziert, aber das da etwas auffälliges rausguckte, wurde doch deutlich. vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann auf einem der kommenden events


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (17. Juni 2007)

so hallo leute, hier ein kurzer rennbericht von mir:
start war um haln 9 und alles ging glatt, reifen hatte ich nobbies druf, gott sei dank, mit sk's wäre ich vermutlich nicht angetreten.
egal, startschuss viel, erste runde nix außergewöhnliches passiert, nur der tracto-dh war der maßen matschig, dass ich bange hatte da unfallfrei runter zu kommen.
erste runde lief also alles glatt, und ich kam mit 2 sek. vorsprung auf den 2.ten durchs ziel, doch dann kam die 2te runde.
am berg, der direkt nach start und ziel kam, überholte mich der 2te und ich musste zurück bleiben, ich hatte einfach keine power am berg, genau so wie in haltern, und habe dort sehr große probleme.
vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch helfen, und verraten was ihr so trainiert, um die berge gut hoch zu kommen.
ich habe vorwiegend ga1 mit sprints zwischendrin trainiert, aber bei den anstiegen blieb mir immer das anchsehen, wobei mir aufegfallen ist, dass ich eine sehr schnelle regeneration habe, denn nach dem tracto dh war ich wieder sau gut drauf, und kämpfte mich wie gesagt an die spitzr
also 2te runde, und am ersten berg überholt, dann war ich auf einmal so kaputt, dass ich die schiebe passage nur noch hoch geschlichen bin und sämtliche verfolger mich überholten.
ich war mit einer 3er gruppe schließlich auf verfolgungsjagd auf den spitzenreiter, als der erste dh kam, der durch den wald führte, alles lief glatt, doch dann in der schotterkehre mein erster sturz, ich wollte die kurve ganz eng fahren, leider zu eng
da gingn dann 10 sekunden bei drauf, total abgekämpft und mit einer schürfwunde, die sich am kompletten linken bein entlang zieht, bin ich dann am tracto dh angekommen, und sah ein paar fahrer vor mir.
extra vorsichtig wollte ich den tracto runter kommen, doch nichts war es.
auf dem saumäßig matschigen dh, der ehh nur sehr schmal ist, verfehlte ich die ideallinie, und als dann noch der 50 cm hohe drop kambin ich in die böschung reingeschleudert, und über den lenker gegangen, mit dem kopf zuerst aufgeschlagen.
total weggetreten rappelte ich mich wieder auf, nachdem mir ein strecken posten freundlicher weise bei seite stand.
mein helm hing auf halb 8 und meine brille hatte schon ein hübsches veilchen am rechten auge verursacht.
mit starken kopfschmerzen, als 6ter von 7 teilnehmern, fuhr ich schließlich ins ziel, mit dem traurigen fazit eines verpassten podiumsplatzes.
meiner meinung nach war es unvernatowrtlich den tracto dh bei diesen verhältnissen frei zu geben, und stürze waren vorprogrammiert.
und dann noch der drop mittendrin:kotz:
viele schürfwunden und blaue flecken, die ich heute zu genüge gesehen habe, dürften aus diesm teil der strecke stammen.
wenn nächstes jahr wieder derartige verhältnisse sind, werde ich nicht mehr teilnehmen, höchstens als marathonfahrer.

als weiteres fazit bleibt mir ein zugeschwollenes auge, eine starke prellung des rechten oberschenkels, und die schüprfwunde am linken bein.mad:

viele grüße


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (17. Juni 2007)

Ich schreibe die Tage mal eine Bericht vom Rennen in Belgien (Malmedy). Wer das Rennen heute gefahren ist, der würde jetzt den DH in Sallhausen auf einer Arschbacke fahren und das natürlich auch bei Nässe.
Was die Belgier da aufziehen ist einfach nur wahnsinn!


----------



## Marc B (17. Juni 2007)

heute war der tracto dh offen? also gestern wurde er im gegensatz zum vorjahr im rahmen der 33er runde nicht berücksichtigt, was ich sehr schade fand. 

@yeti: am berg bist du ohne power? wie kannst du dann so weit vorne fahren, in saalhausen geht's doch nur auf und ab? auf jeden fall gute besserung für deine sturzfolgen.
meine rezepte für das bergauf und -ab radeln: im winter immer nur anstiege fahren, also auf asphalt, weil's ja im wald zu matschig ist (kein bock auf aufwendiges putzen jeden tag)
und für passagen wie den tracto-dh: sattel ganz runter und versuchen eine gute linie zum shredden zu finden.


----------



## Der Yeti (17. Juni 2007)

tja
also die stücke, die nach den anstiegen kommen, sind ja meißt gerade oder es geht direkt wieder abwerds, und da ich so eine schnelle regenaration habe, mache ich da sehr viel zeit gut, wie ich auch schon schrieb
am ersten berg nach der ersten runde, kam ich fast nicht mehr hoch, und die schiebepassage war dann noch der horror(alle links an mir vorbei-.-)
ich hole eigtl. überall auf, doch wenn dann ein berg kommt, ziehen die anderen einfach vorbei, voll komisch das.

@speedfire: danke erstmal
also auf putzen habe ich auch keine lust jeden tag, aber nach sowas wie heute musste das einfach.
ich mag dann den anblick des schmutzigen rades in meiner bude auch nicht
dein trainingstipp hört sich gut an, nur wohne ich in absolutem flachland, und wenn es hier ansteige gibt, dann sind die nicht auf der straße, sondern forst- oder waldwege.

wenn du die berge hochfährst, kloppst du dann den größten gang hoch, oder fährst du mehr rennübersetzung??
muss mir mal unbedingt ne role zulegen, dann kann ich mir selbst "berge machen"

ach ja, baust du das dann in dein ga1 training ein, und wie lange fährst du dann bergrauf??
nur als intervall sprich 10 min oder auch schon länger???
und wieviel power gibst du??soviel als wäre es rennen, oder nur so dass du auch länger mit gleichem tempo fahren kannst???

tja, fragen über fragen, aber ich will auch mal am berg überholen


----------



## Wave (17. Juni 2007)

erstmal gute besserung!! tracto-downhill war heute absolut im grünen bereich. war schonmal deutlich schlimmer...

kann es sein dass du kein kraftausdauertraining machst, yeti?


----------



## Der Yeti (17. Juni 2007)

;\, also wenn hier ohne ausnahme jeder schreibt der tracto war gut, dann sollte ich mir mal gedanken machen;\
vielleicht habe ich aber auch so probleme gehabt, wegen dem starken fading hinten, und wegen magelnder entlüftung der bremse:S
frage mich jedoch immer noch wie ihr den sprung genommen habt, der mitten drin war, seid ihr den gesprungen oder nur gefahren???
war mir nicht sicher ob man den drücken kann, aber deswegen habe ich wohl nie wirklich kontrole gehabt beim dh

@wave: danke
hmm ka training: du meinst damit sicherlich das intervall training mit bis zu 90%??!!

ja das habe ich noch nicht wirklich gemacht
kannst du mir da mal helfen, ich weiß nicht genau wie ich das einbringen soll, also in ga intergrieren??, dann wie lange???und mit welcher intensität???
wie oft im training???regeneration??!!
man hört mal, man soll sich einen tag inner woche suchen , um dann mal einen kurs(5 km) im cc tempo abzufahren, dann hört man wieder, dass man intervalle und sprints im training des ga machen soll??
was funktioniert denn nun???


----------



## Wave (17. Juni 2007)

meld dich mal per icq: 175501449


----------



## Deleted 83484 (17. Juni 2007)

Speedfire schrieb:


> dann weiss ich wer du warst  hab' das da auf dem helm zwar nicht als hühnerbeine identifiziert, aber das da etwas auffälliges rausguckte, wurde doch deutlich. vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann auf einem der kommenden events




 Ich fahre als nächstes in Wetter den Ruhrbike-Marathon.....
und dann wohl im Oktober ggf. noch in Langenberg.........


----------



## Marc B (17. Juni 2007)

@yeti: hoppla, also flachland bietet da nicht die optimalen praxisnahen trainingsbedingungen. ehrlich gesagt "trainiere" ich ohne plan (ich nenne es einfach a bissl fahren gehen), also diesen winter wollte ich einfach in form bleiben (wobei form jetzt anders gemeint ist, als das was die ambitionierten racer hier darunter verstehen würden), und da ich gerne berge fahre, hab' ich mir das trekkingrad von meinem dad geschnappt und bin die knackigen anstiege immer wieder hoch und runter (also in rundkursen miteinander verbunden). fahre dabei immer möglichst hohe trittfrequenzen, so wie lance armstrong  konnte gestern erstaunlich viele bergauf überholen, das lag aber wohl auch daran, dass ich im hinterem teil des feldes fuhr (war mit einer kollegin unterwegs, da kam immer wartezeit auf). wie weit ist es für dich denn zu den nächsten bergen wie zB das sauerland?

@grunzi: wie schaut's mit nordenau aus, kein interesse?


----------



## Johnny Rico (17. Juni 2007)

Bin den Halbmarathon gefahren... Die Strecke fand ich angenehm, da es durch die langen, gleichmäßigen Anstiege möglich war, gut in einen Rythmus zu finden. Das liegt mir persönlich viel eher als so ein ständiges auf und ab (sollte wohl besser nie bei einem XC-Rennen mitfahren  )

Das Wetter war auch sehr angenehm - quasi erfrischend -und die Streckenposten haben wirklich (wie bereits von anderen erwähnt) einen guten Job gemacht. Auch die Fans mit Rasseln und Megaphon haben noch einmal für einen Extra-Schub Motivation gesorgt.

Bei mir persönlich dann irgendwie ziemlich viel schief... Handschuhe vergessen, Riegel im Auto liegen lassen, Nasenflügel der Brille auf der Piste  verloren, Trinkflasche im Downhill verloren, Batt. vom Pulsgurt leer,Kontaktlinsen ständig verdreht... 

Andererseits waren die Beine ganz gut, keine Pannen und es hat noch für die Top 30 gelangt. (2:32er Zeit oder so...) Von daher: Ein schöner Tag im Sauerland!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Becci (18. Juni 2007)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Nein, hatte aber Hühnerbeine am Helm ;-))



 
die waren wirklich net zu übersehen, auch wenn wir (die frauen am anstieg nach der ersten verpflegung) erst gerätselt hatten was es ist..aber witzige idee!!


----------



## Peter88 (18. Juni 2007)

@yeti War doch ein gutes rennen von dir, sei zufrieden. War doch erst dein 2, oder.?
Der Hans-Martin-Eckel  ist der fun klasse schon fast entwachsen .

Du solltest dir das rennen vielleicht besser einteilen, denn wenn du keine kraft hättest könntest du ja nicht an erster stelle fahren(?!?!)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Der Yeti (18. Juni 2007)

ja das stimmt schon, nur wäre ich nicht 3 mal gestürzt*aufreg* wäre ich vermutlich wie in haltern schon 2ter egwesen, aber danach fragt anchher ehh keiner mehr.

auf der anderen seite, wenn ich mir das rennen besser eingeteilt hätte, dann hätte ich am anfang reißen lassen müssen, und das resultat wäre das selbe gewesen.
im übrigen bin ich auch schon der klasse entwachsen. nächstes jahr fahre ich herren.werde im dezember auch schon 18.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (18. Juni 2007)

zu spät ins bett ...(bike musste fertig werden)
zu spät gefrühstückt (ging nicht früher)
zu spät ins ziel........
zu spät ist mist....
naja zumindest meine kuh hat übelebt...
Rennen war ganz ok nur ich fand es waren sehr wenig streckenposten da...
leider musste ich öfters schieben als mir lieb war..
auf 33 km 2h00min57s..gesamt 43 und AK 14.....von 18....


----------



## checky (18. Juni 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> .....meiner meinung nach war es unvernatowrtlich den tracto dh bei diesen verhältnissen frei zu geben, und stürze waren vorprogrammiert.
> und dann noch der drop mittendrin



BOAAh wenn ichsowas lese.
Sorry, aber wegen so Bewegungslegastenikern wie Dir wurde der NRW-Cup in den letzten Jahren immer anspruchsloser, lächerlicher & für jeden Fahrtechnikabstinenzler fahrbar gemacht. Das hatte dann immer weniger mit MTB, sondern immer mehr mit RR-fahrerfreundlichen jedermanstrecken zu tun.

In keinem anderen Sport gibt es Strecken-, oder Schwierigkeitsgleichheit für Hobby-Jedermann & den Profi, sollte einem schon zu denken geben, ob die Profitgier der Veranstalter da irgendetwas mit zu tun haben könnte. Der Sinn & Gedanke des Sports wegen kann es sicherlich nicht sein.

1: gehören fahrtechnisch schwierige & herausfordernde Streckenabschnitte dazu (den Tracktor DH zähle ich allerdings bei weitem nicht dazu) &
2: fahr doch lieber deutsche Marathons wenn Dir das zu heftig ist.

Ich kann MEC Hammer nur beipflichten: fahr mal für Spass einen Marathon oder XC Rennen in Belgien (nicht umsonst sind die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten dort extrem gering im vgl. zu D-Land). 
Dort hat man auch beispielsweise auf den Maras kaum diese hierzulande typischen "_oh ne Wurzel, ich muß absteigen_" rum- & im Wegsteher. Dort sind CTF's ganz klar für den Anfänger & gemäßigten Hobbybereich & die Zeitgemessenen Wettkämpfe technisch einige Klassen darüber wo diese erstgenannten Leute einfach nicht zurecht kommen. Da macht jeder nur einmal den Fehler sich für nen ambitionierten XC Racer zu halten.... der Strecke sein Dank.

Danke @ Yeti wenn wegen solchen Kommentaren wie Du sie hier abläßt noch mehr Strecken in D-Land im technischen Anspruch (sofern man davon überhaupt noch reden kann) abgesenkt werden ..... In unseren Nachbarländern gelten unsere Maras eh schon als Rennradstrecken, durch Deine mithilfe sind die XC Rennen vielleicht auch nicht mehr weit davon entfernt.


----------



## DK Henning (18. Juni 2007)

@ checky

wow, dass sind mal Worte! Ohne zu wissen, wie der Tracot-DH am Sonntag ausgesehen hat, möchte ich behaupten, dass dieser sicherlich keineswegs ohne war in diesem Jahr.

Ich bin in den letzten Jahren 5 oder 6 mal Rennen in Saalhausen mit Tracto-DH gefahren und zumindest in den letzten 2 - 3 Jahren war es am Renn-WE immer furztrocken. An diesen Tagen konnte man dort vollgas runter blasen. Aber dieses Jahr, nachdem die Wurzeln im unteren Teil nach der Stufe in den letzten paar Jahren immer weiter raus gekommen sind, war es bei Nässe sicherlich nicht ohne.

Ich mag technische Passagen, besonders DHs die nicht wie jede X-beliebige Waldautobahn ist und bin im Grunde ganz deiner Meinung. Aber sollte man so auf Yeti eingehen, zumal er "Neueinsteiger" ist. Besser wäre es ihm zu raten an seiner Fahrtechnik zu arbeiten..... und ihm Tips hierbei geben.

Gruß

Henning


----------



## Fischkopp (18. Juni 2007)

Natürlich war der Tracto dieses Mal nicht so einfach zu fahren wie bei absoluter Trockenheit, aber die Bedingungen sind schließlich für alle gleich.

Außerdem, wo steht denn geschrieben, daß jeder alles fahren muß - wenn man sich die Passage nicht zutraut, kann man immer noch absteigen und laufen (damit dürften vielen immer noch schneller sein als mit dem zaghaften runtergerutsche auf einem blockierten Hinterrad).

Aber leider ist es mehr und mehr so, wie Checky geschrieben hat, Fahrtechnik wird immer weniger verlangt. Passend dazu war auch mein folgendes Erlebnis: Auf meiner vorletzten Runde kamen kurz vor dem Tracto die beiden Führenden der Lizenz-Junioren von hinten angerauscht. Als einsamer Nachzügler bei den Senioren habe ich also artig Platz gemacht und mich hinter ihnen eingereiht. Dann kam der Tracto, und schon war ich wieder dran - leider nur bis zum Ende des Trails, denn auf dem Wanderweg haben sie wieder richtig Gas gegeben...


----------



## Marc B (18. Juni 2007)

Die Fotos vom rennen sind online. ich bezweifle jedoch, dass es sich das lohnt so ein bild käuflich zu erwerben. naja, hab' wenigstens immer schön wheelie-posing gemacht


----------



## Nofaith (18. Juni 2007)

Hi!

Ich bin Saalhausen zum Erstenmal gefahren und fand die Strecke an sich OK, leider hat's mir bei km 35 auf der Bergabpassage den Reifen zerfetzt    und konnte nur noch schiebend weiter. Fand die Strecke wie sie war OK, kleine Wurzelstücke drin, aber nix unmögliches, soll ja schliesslich MTB sein und keine Trekking-Tour.

Aber es gab halt auch recht viele Stürze, was wohl an der Feuchtigkeit lag und an dem gewählten Reifen, mein XCR Dry² operierte auch an der Grenze bis die Seitenwand aufgegeben hat.

Weiss einer wie's dem Biker geht der in der Bergabpassage gestürzt ist? War noch bei ihm bis der Krankenwagen kam, in dem Bereich hätte man noch einen Streckenposten haben können. Aber sonst war's gut organisiert!

CU

Uwe

PS: Wenn einer einen guten Tipp hat wie ich mehr Power am Berg trainieren kann, bitte Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (18. Juni 2007)

Becci schrieb:


> die waren wirklich net zu übersehen, auch wenn wir (die frauen am anstieg nach der ersten verpflegung) erst gerätselt hatten was es ist..aber witzige idee!!



wie gesagt: manche behaupten auch, ich hätte einen Vogel ;-)

Habe mir mal gerade die Bilder auf sportograf angeschaut....die sind ja echt nicht so dolle.;-(
Letztes Jahr in wetter und Plettenberg hatten die es echt besser drauf !!!
Dafür soviel Geld....nö...diesmal nicht..........
Vom Rest der Veranstaltung sind kaum Fotos dabei...
Habe denen auch schon meinen Unmut gemaildet......


----------



## checky (19. Juni 2007)

Grunzi schrieb:


> ...Habe mir mal gerade die Bilder auf sportograf angeschaut....die sind ja echt nicht so dolle.;-(
> Letztes Jahr in wetter und Plettenberg hatten die es echt besser drauf !!!
> Dafür soviel Geld....nö...diesmal nicht..........



Ja finde ich auch. Sind sauteuer geworden die Jungs (steigt die Nachfrage usw....) und die Locations für die Bilder waren schon deutlich besser.


----------



## Der Yeti (19. Juni 2007)

@checky: kein problem, immer wieder gerne!!!
ich finde es nur reichlich komisch, dass auch gerade am samsatg, wo der maathon war, immer zu der krankenwagen zu hören war.
ich möchte meine fahrtechnik bei weitem nicht als gut einstufen, denn sonst wäre ich vermutlich den tracto dh das 2te mal auch noch heile runter gekommen.
dass du dich allerdings gegenüber jemanden, wie mir, der in saalhausen sein 2tes rennen gefahren ist, und in saalhausen überhaupt das erste mal dabei dabei war, so äußerst und dich an meinem kritikpunkt in sachen tracto dh so hochziehst finde ich einfach nur lächerlich.
aber hauptsache man redet von dingen, von denen man keine ahnung hat.


----------



## Becci (19. Juni 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> aber hauptsache man redet von dingen, von denen man keine ahnung hat.




ganz ehrlich mal...machst du das nicht auch?nichts für ungut...
lassen wir das ganze auf sich beruhen, oder nicht?die strecke war anspruchsvoll, sowohl beim mara als auch beim cc...aber wenn man was nicht kennt sollte man evtl doch absteigen eh es zu verletzungen kommt...wobei selbst geübter*e * biker/innen sich auch mal langmachen..aber das passiert  
aber zu sagen das die strecke vllt zu anspruchsvoll war (genauen wortlaut bekomm ich grad net hin) ist - und da stimme ich checky komplett zu - blödsinnig!so werden für hobbyfahrer die strecken nach und nach immer langweiliger!und ich bin froh über jede anspruchvolle strecke die fahren "darf".

gruß
becci


----------



## checky (19. Juni 2007)

Du sitzt im Glashaus.
Im Haltern Thread hast Du noch von Dir gegeben wie toll Du doch Bergab fahren kannst & hast Anderen (übrigends teilweise völlig unsinnige) Tips gegeben.

Vielleicht habe ich mich nicht ganz klar ausgedrückt (obwohl es vor Dir einige andere Verstanden haben & auch so sehen): es geht nicht unbedingt um den Traktor DH, sondern um die generelle Aussage von Dir, dass die Strecke zu schwer sei. Das ist die völlig falsche Betrachtungsweise. DU (und Deine Einstellung) passt nicht zur Strecke würde es treffender Bezeichnen. Übe nochmal fleissig an Deiner Fahrtechnik & wenn Dir etwas zu heftig erscheint, dann laufe halt. Selbst uralte Hasen die den Sattel nur zum Kacken vom Poppes nehmen laufen hier & da lieber mal weil es in dem Fall evtl. sicherer & nicht unbedingt langsamer erscheint. Da ist nichts falsch dran.

edit: oh, zu lange rumgetippt, da war jemand schneller.


----------



## Der Yeti (19. Juni 2007)

ok hast recht, sollte ja auch noch spaß machen das ganze!
man ist halt andere strecken gewöhnt wenn man im ruhrgebiet wohnt
werde sicherlich auch noch erfahren, wie andere strecken sind, und es werden immer neue herausforderungen kommen

vielleicht steht mir eine beurteilung der strecke auch nicht zu, ihr habt sicherlich schon mehr erfahrung als ich.

subjektiv gesehen, im vergleich mit den verhältnissen in heimischen gefilden war es halt extrem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (19. Juni 2007)

Zum Thema anspruchsvolle Stecke (Marathon): 

Bis auf die eine steile Abfahrt relativ am Anfang - wo am Einstieg irgendwie alle geschoben haben - war doch wirklich nix schwieriges dabei. Und das sage ich als normalerweise rennradfahrender Bewegungslegastheniker. Ein bisschen was für den Adrenalinspiegel muss schon drin sein, sonst kann man auch direkt Straße fahren.

Schotten fand ich persönlich anspruchsvoller und war froh, daß es dort trocken war.


----------



## Der Yeti (19. Juni 2007)

checky schrieb:


> Du sitzt im Glashaus.
> Im Haltern Thread hast Du noch von Dir gegeben wie toll Du doch Bergab fahren kannst & hast Anderen (übrigends teilweise völlig unsinnige) Tips gegeben.
> 
> Vielleicht habe ich mich nicht ganz klar ausgedrückt (obwohl es vor Dir einige andere Verstanden haben & auch so sehen): es geht nicht unbedingt um den Traktor DH, sondern um die generelle Aussage von Dir, dass die Strecke zu schwer sei. Das ist die völlig falsche Betrachtungsweise. DU (und Deine Einstellung) passt nicht zur Strecke würde es treffender Bezeichnen. Übe nochmal fleissig an Deiner Fahrtechnik & wenn Dir etwas zu heftig erscheint, dann laufe halt. Selbst uralte Hasen die den Sattel nur zum Kacken vom Poppes nehmen laufen hier & da lieber mal weil es in dem Fall evtl. sicherer & nicht unbedingt langsamer erscheint. Da ist nichts falsch dran.
> ...




ich sitze nicht im glashaus, ich sitze zu hause.
ja ich habe behauptet wie toll ich bergab fahren kann, und da ist auch nichts falschen dran.
siehe mein letzter post: für die verhältnisse hier, bin ich der meinung dass ich gut bergab gefahren bin! und wenn dir was an meinen tipps nicht passt dann ließ es halt nicht.
ich weiß zwar nicht welchen tipp du als unsinnig abstempelst aber egal.
im übrigen kann man keine schlüsse ziehen wenn man keine vergleichsmöglichkeiten hat, und man kann sich auch kein urteil nach 2 gefahrenen rennen bilden.

in haltern habe ich auf dem dh alle eingeholt, genau so wie in saalhausen auf meiner ersten runde auch.

bei der 2ten runde ist mir dann eine unkonzentriertheit passiert, und ruck zuck war es ein abflug.
man muss halt das ganze rennen komplett bei der sache sein, sonst wird das nichts.
 wenn du das so aufgefasst hast dass ich die ganze strecke zu schwer fand, tut es mir leid.
ich wollte mich einzig und allein auf das teilstück des tracto-dh beziehen  was ich im nachhinein auch nicht mehr als schwer bezeichnen würde, war halt nur ziemlich fertig nach dem rennen, und wie ich nun mal bin schiebe ich zunächst alles auf die strecke und nicht auf mich selber.
ich kann nur nochmals betonen, dass ich den dh schon heftig fand, aber daran muss man sich mit der zeit wohl gewöhnen.

außerdem möchte ich nicht ewig diskussionen führen müssen, und mich hier immer rechtfertigen für dinge die ich gesagt habe.


im nachhinein ist man immer schlauer als vorher, und ich werde in zukunft erstmal ne nacht über ein rennen schlafen, bevor ich wieder so ein müll schreibe wie über den tracto dh.
wenn ihr sagt das war nicht heftig glaube ich euch das.
bin halt nur was anderes gewöhnt.


----------



## Becci (19. Juni 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> man ist halt andere strecken gewöhnt wenn man im ruhrgebiet wohnt
> ...
> 
> subjektiv gesehen, im vergleich mit den verhältnissen in heimischen gefilden war es halt extrem.



du solltest mal die ruhrhöhen kennenlernen  da gibts schöne ecken zwischen mülheim/essen/ratingen ect.....


----------



## Der Yeti (19. Juni 2007)

hmm ich wohne allerdings in marl, und in essen etc. bin ich noch nicht gefahren


----------



## 2dangerbiker (19. Juni 2007)

Ich fahre bereits seit über zehn Jahren MTB Marathon und bin erstmals in Sundern und in Saalhausen gefahren. Beide Strecken sind Waldautobahnen, die nur von Ihren Höhenprofil leben. Selber fahre ich CC-Rennen und habe festgestellt, dass ich bei techn. Passagen sehr schwach bin. In Saalhausen war der sogenannte Downhill, vor der Überquerung der Bundesstrasse, das einzige  anspruchsvolle Highlight der Strecke, die man aber ohne Probleme meistern konnte. Man musste eben als techn. schwacher Fahrer nur einbisschen Tempo rausnehmen. Ich bin dreimal bei den Swiss-Bike-Masters gefahren und diese Strecke kann man mit deutschen Strecken nicht vergleichen. Hier weiss man warum man ein MTB fährt. Leider haben die deutschen Strecken einen Ruf für Waldautobahnen. Es gibt trotzdem einige gute Strecken (Taunustrails, Erbeskopf, Schinderhannes und zum Teil auch den Vulkanbikemarathon) in Deutschland.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (19. Juni 2007)

immer dasselbe aber schick mal 1000 biker über ein singletrail ..was machste denn wenn der 300. anfängt zu schieben??sollen die anderna auch schieben?ausserdem gibt es noch 100te von vorschriften die zu beachten sind bei solechen veranstaltungen


----------



## Marc B (19. Juni 2007)

das mit der fahrermenge und den singletrails kenne ich von meinen anfängen. am gardasee ("der singletrail-marathon") trat die problematik auf, dass die weniger technisch versierten fahrern den anderen total im weg standen, was bei mir zu einem sturz geführt hat, weil sich einer trotz meines klingens nicht entscheiden konnte, ob er links oder rechts ausweichen will... ausserdem bildeten sich vor den trail-einstiegen ziemlich staus, das war auch nicht ideal. schwierige sache, bin ja total für geile trails auf den strecken, aber halt im realistischem rahmen.

@yeti: bergauffahren ist auch eine ziemlich kopfsache, deshalb bezweifle ich ob man das auf der rolle so gut simulieren kann. am besten halt soviele berge wie möglich fahren, dann wird das schon


----------



## Ollek (19. Juni 2007)

Also unmöglcih war nichts. An einem Downhill wo alle geschoben haben, wär auch fahrbar gewesen. Es gehört halt nicht nur Fitness training  dazu man sollte auch mal ab und an was für die Fahrtechnik tun!

@ Nofaith: Bin der Biker mit dem Roten Scott Trikot... Hast du mitlerweile was von dem gestürten Fahrer gehört???

Gruß Marcel


----------



## hefra (19. Juni 2007)

Ich fand die Stufe in dem Downhill auch nicht grade toll. Ich bin die Strecke gefahren ohne sie zu besichtigen, und in der 1. Runde kam die Stufe doch überraschend, bisschen Neonfarbe wäre gut gewesen. Die nächsten Runden bin ich dann einfach runter gesprungen.
Aber ansonsten fand ich es absolut OK! Fahrbar allemale. Da bin ich schon anspruchsvollere Downhills gefahren. 
Nur der "Uphill" oder bessergesagt die Tragepassage war mir zulang, die hat mir die Luft geklaut. Ich muss wohl mehr Crossern trainieren, dass das mit dem laufen besser klappt.

Zum Marathon kann ich nichts sagen, da musste ich einen Kater ausschlafen, daher war ich im CC auch noch nicht ganz fit... aber das muss auch mal sein.


----------



## Nofaith (19. Juni 2007)

@ollek

Hab keine Info's zum gestürzten Biker. Hatte nach dem Marathon noch mit dem Beifahrer des Krankenwagen gesprochen, der konnte nicht viel sagen(Schlüsselbein, Schulter, Becken waren wohl betroffen). Sie wussten zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht genau wer der Verunglückte ist. Da kommt man schon ins Grübeln, der Biker hatte mir erzählt das er wohl alleine angereist war, ganz sicher war er sich aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (19. Juni 2007)

Also ich finde auch solche Passagen unverantwortlich.

Wurzel-DH s sind generell viel zu gefährlich,die Berge sind auch immer hinderlich und überhaupt wenn s überdacht wäre, würd man in der BRD auch nicht mehr auf jedem 2. Rennen nass  



Der Yeti schrieb:


> ich finde es nur reichlich komisch, dass auch gerade am samsatg, wo der maathon war, immer zu der krankenwagen zu hören war.
> .



Es mag durchaus unglückliche Fügungen geben die zum Sturz führen können,primär sind Stürze aber eigenverantwortlich .Und das ist Zauberwort : EIGENVERANTWORTUNG !Man entscheidet doch selber ob man an Rennen teil nimmt und welche Passagen man schiebt oder fährt.Weder beim MA noch beim CC wird einem in Saalhausen unmögliches zugemutet.

Ich finde Forstautobahnen viel gefährlicher als lustige Singletrailabfahrten.Bei kniffeliger ST s ist die Geschwindigkeit eher gering,währrend man auf Forstautobahnen problemlos 50-60 draufkriegt und verletzungträchtig ist wohl kaum die Fallhöhe vom Bike, als viel eher die Dynamik.Das Blöde ist nur das man - wenn man denn nicht grad ganz vorne fährt - oft zum schieben genötigt wird.Waghalsige Überholmannöver in ST Abfahrten will ich aber weder mir, noch den anderen Teilnehmern zumuten.Ist zwar schade, aber für Spass bergab sind bei mir eher Touren und Bikepark angesagt.

Gruß M


----------



## Ollek (19. Juni 2007)

@ Nofaith: Hoffen wir mal das alles so weit alles Gut gegangen ist.


Also ganz erhlich wie schön gesagt lieber nen Singel Trail fahren anstatt sich mit 60 Sachen auf ner abfahrt langlegen.
Mich hätt nämlich auch fast übern Lenker geschmissen durch die Huckel auf den Abfahrten und zwei Platten hatts auch noch gekostet...


----------



## checky (21. Juni 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> ......Ich finde Forstautobahnen viel gefährlicher als lustige Singletrailabfahrten....



Das nehme ich als Zusage für nen Mara in Belgien


----------

